# Rubber grips



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I have rubber grips on both my FS's. I have changed from Hoppes to CLP. 
Do the rubber grips stand up to the chemicals or do you all remove them?
I just want these suckers to last.
Thanks.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

I always remove mine, but that's just me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm assuming you have either hogue or pachmayr or like high quality rubber grips. I just replaced my Hougue grips that had been on my 92 for 13 years. So yes, they are pretty much impervious to gun cleaning solutions. I'd suggest using a little soap and water to remove any chemical or oil residue. Oils can make the rubber slippery which I really don't like, but soap and water fixes that. They should easily last over a decade. I shoot and clean my pistols often, so no, I don't take them off for each and every cleaning.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i also own hogue, pachmayr and uncle mikes grips.... even one pair that i bought in 1989. i do not take them off for cleaning unless i am cleaning UNDER them.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

That's what I thought ,thanks. They are the replacements for the plastic grips, panels, not the wrap around.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I put some grips on my 96, that I got from a guy in N. Carolina.......they are the plastic ones, with the Beretta logo , but he does something to them..the best way I can describe them, is that they look like someone took a tiny woodburning tool, and made tiny indentations in the grips. I know that this is not what he did, but that's what they look like, minus any burning of course. I wanted something a little different than everything else out there, they grip my hand better than the standard grips, they look nice, and for only $15, they do the trick.....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want to see pictures....beretta forum.....T & S Safety innovations, under classifieds...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All I use is breakfree CLP. I have hogue grips on all 9 of my 92s.

The oil won't hurt it


----------

